
Mark Zuckerberg's Sister Rejected By Y Combinator - tbgvi
http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-arielle-zuckerbergs-rachel-sklar-2011-11
======
alzberg
I don't know how or why this story got out, but I think it's completely
inappropriate to call out a team for not making the cut. It's hard enough as
it is to put yourself out there and apply, but making news of an unsuccessful
application makes it that much more daunting for someone to even decide to
give it a shot.

I hope this article doesn't discourage people from applying in the future.

-Arielle Zuckerberg

~~~
sycr
I agree, but for different reasons. It's simply not a newsworthy item. Gossip
worthy? Looks like it.

~~~
zem
i agree for both reasons. my first reaction was the same as yours - that this
is simply gossip, and as so unworthy of posting to hn. but arielle is right
too - it really is bad form to post a story by a third party about someone
being rejected (if they want to post about their own yc application and
rejection, that's a very different thing). i'm glad she spoke up about it,
because that aspect of things really hadn't occurred to me.

~~~
DilipJ
I thought it was great when I read it. For one, it shows that YC is a true
meritocracy, where connections does not necessarily get you in. Second, it
shows that this new round of YC startups is really going to be amazing, if
someone with this level of pedigree (and intelligence) couldn't get in.

------
RachelSklar
I felt pretty good about our application and stand behind it. Just a bummer to
have what was a highly enjoyable process be capped off like this. As Arielle
said, this sort of thing can have a major chilling effect - I hope it doesn't
put women off from applying in the future. And btw I'd do it all again.

------
iamdave
Talk about living in the shadow. I doubt her relation to Mark was a
contributing factor to her rejection, yet his full name is in the headline.

Whew boy.

~~~
arkitaip
I'm more surprised that Zuckerberg's sister even applied to Y! Seems she
should have enough connections to pull this off herself.

Oh, wait. They did this to prove a point about women applying to Y! Ok.

And the reason why they weren't accepted seems to be that they didn't have
much to show for. Guess that's what happens when your heart isn't into it.

~~~
RachelSklar
Heart was and is in. BI was not...fully informed.

------
krausejj
it's odd she'd want to give up equity considering she already has access (most
likely) to plenty of sources of cash... and she should have connections...

very strange!

~~~
mapster
Its better for her to try and make it on her own. By the looks of it, she can
do it.

